# MGM Grand Hotel Fire 1980



## Wayne (Nov 20, 2015)

Tomorrow is the 35th anniversary of the MGM fire that caused a lot of deaths, changed fire codes in Nevada and forever affected Las Vegas.  I remember the fire although I was 11 at the time.

Interesting the MGM where it is located now is not the same building where it was located then.  They are miles from each other,  though the original building still stands today.

You can find the report here:

http://fire.co.clark.nv.us/(S(yufbuezlbb0mjezgn0opo2za))/MGM.aspx


----------



## conarb (Nov 20, 2015)

Wayne:

To your knowledge have the codes done anything to ban the styrofoam product that ignited and caused the problem?

Another question, because of California taxes many of my friends/customers are moving to Nevada and Texas, yesterday I talked to a buddy, a  72 year-old construction defects attorney who has retired and is planning to build a new home in Genoa Nevada, he's working with a Reno architect and told me the architect told him he can have walls of glass and no insulation if he wants, the architect says he gets California people all the time who think California's Title 24 applies there, he said there is no Green Code in Nevada.  He didn't say anything about Energy Code but do you have one? If this is true maybe we all ought to get out of California and move to Nevada.


----------



## Wayne (Nov 20, 2015)

MGM Grand Hotel Fire 1980

The State of Nevada adopted the IECC starting 2009 and mandates the local jurisdictions do as well. (NRS 701)  In my experience the local municipalities push back on the state and don't really worry too much with the exception of lighting. That seems to be important to the southern Nevada building departments.

We have a mini green code but it's related to tax breaks but I think the Casinos bankrupted it.

I'll have to check on the foam issue when I have a minute.

Conarb, we are Nevada, independent and wild. We don't like being told what to do and hey no state income tax too.  If you don't mind, please keep the Californians from fleeing.  They are trying to turn Nevada into California.


----------



## conarb (Nov 20, 2015)

\ said:
			
		

> Conarb, we are Nevada, independent and wild. We don't like being told what to do and hey no state income tax too. If you don't mind, please keep the Californians from fleeing. They are trying to turn Nevada into California.


You'll want these kind of Californians, they are fleeing taxes, crime, Democrats, Greenies and the government regulating everything they do.  They are all retired so will cost you nothing in the way of school taxes, police, welfare and other entitlements.  This particular guy actually checked and told me Douglass County hadn't voted for a Democrat in over a half century, here we are surrounded by Democrats, he owns commercial property in other non-tax states, one property he wants to sell he'll save a million dollars alone in state income taxes if he waits until he's a Nevada resident.

I'm 80 now and was going to stick it out here without selling any property, my income taxes should be minimum since I'll only be earning investment income, I won't sell any real property leaving it to my son who will take under Prop 58 at the stepped up basis to keep from giving my money to the government, but as I talk to friends leaving to non-tax states I'm reconsidering leaving myself as well.


----------

